# JSplitPane Divider fixieren



## carolin (9. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, für das ich schnell eine Lösung brauche - falls es dafür eine Lösung gibt.

Ich habe ein JSplitPane und ich möchte den Divider, also diese Trennlinie, irgendwie fixieren. Momentan habe ich das Problem, dass sich meine Komponenten verschieben, weil sich diese Trennlinie bewegt, wenn ich die Ansicht wechsle.

Der gekürzte Code:
[JAVA=42]
	private JPanel leftSideP;
	private JScrollPane scrollTableSP;
	private JSplitPane split;
		this.split = new JSplitPane(JSplitPane.HORIZONTAL_SPLIT,
				this.leftSideP, this.scrollTableSP);
[/code]

Danke schonmal!

Gruß,
Carolin


----------



## André Uhres (9. Nov 2010)

split.setEnabled(false);


----------



## carolin (9. Nov 2010)

Danke!
Jetzt hab ichs endlich.


----------

